# Dirty Chicken Anyone?



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope most of you raise your own chicken, I'm going to start on a coop and fenced yard after I get my garden well on its way.

I have often told my DD's that the super bugs that antibiotics wont treat have come from the food chain, after they read this they may take it more seriously.

http://www.rodale.com/healthy-chick...2012-_-3_dirty_chicken_facts_exposed_readmore


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I hope most of you raise your own chicken, I'm going to start on a coop and fenced yard after I get my garden well on its way.
> 
> I have often told my DD's that the super bugs that antibiotics wont treat have come from the food chain, after they read this they may take it more seriously.
> 
> http://www.rodale.com/healthy-chick...2012-_-3_dirty_chicken_facts_exposed_readmore


A friend of mine is a free range chicken farmer. "Free range" consists of 10,000 chick's shot up with antibiotics and running free inside an enclosed chicken coup. If the death rate got to high they were fed more antibiotics. Tasty..


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

not surprising at all...

... one thing I'd like to point out tho (NOT defending the practice, just giving some information), these substances accumulate at a much higher rate in the feathers than they do in the soft tissues, which is exactly why the feather tests are done, to detect *trace* amounts that otherwise would go undetected.

so take some of these 'findings' with a grain of salt, unless you have a strict *zero tolerance* policy


----------

